# Goose hunter shot by farmer.



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

This was posted on another site.
http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/articles/2004/12/08/front/top/news01.txt
Another good reason to always get permission. Especially goose hunting!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

That is terrible! I really don't know what to say about that?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very Sad!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Geez....that is awefull.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Horrible, horrible story...

Although permission is good to have, the land they were hunting on is essentially the same as what PLOTS is in North Dakota (walk-in access only lands).

Prayers to the victim's family and the farmer.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Opening deer hunting down here in Brookings, SD. Some friends and I were sitting in our honker spread and we noticed some deer hunters pushing a grove of trees, no more than 3 minutes into it, 2 deer bust out and run diagnal from us. The deer a good 250-300 yards from the hunters were still getting shot at, these deer were probably 150 yards from our spread and we could hear the bullets ripping through the corn stocks. Where's the red, we surrender flag at when one needs one!!! :eyeroll: Scary stuff!!!

Prayers go out to the family and friends of the victim.

Zach


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Another sad story. They are getting all too familiar.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

at first i thought he shot him on purpose or knew they were hunters and wanted them off his land but thats just insane the odds of that bullet hitting someone in the head is just unbelieveable.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

odds are zero if he doesn't shoot out there. If he just wants to scare them shoot 500 yards at the ground in the other direction. Obviously he was hoping to shoot something.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Just another reason to always ask permission when hunting private land.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

extremely sad story, did anyone notice that it is the same type of gun used in the WI incident?? can not believe that that we are reading these stories, so sad. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Not a good deal :eyeroll:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

String him up! :******: 
They leased their land to the state, if they didnt want hunters on it w/or w/out permission the shouldnt lease it out.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't begin to say how sorry I am for both parties involved in this incident. Guns are a privledge to have and whether it was on purpose or not this still never should have happened. Yet another life tragically taken while doing something that you love to do.

:eyeroll:

Prayers go out to the family and the suspect
All it would have taken is some common sense to know that whether they are real live geese or decoys you should never use a high powered rifle to shoot at them to scare them away. There are other, more safe alternatives to doing so. And if there were a little more thought put into it an innocent life could have been spared.

:huh:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

hoosier dhr said:


> String him up! :ticked:
> They leased their land to the state, if they didnt want hunters on it w/or w/out permission the shouldnt lease it out.


Uhh reread the story. He didnt want the geese in the field.....had nothing to do with the hunters being in the field. Sounds like they would have welcomed hunters to help keep the geese out.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sport hunting has grown into a monster that eats itself.

My sincere condolences to the people involved.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Either way he was irresponssible, you dont shoot high powered rifles at geese. Nor should you shoot at something w/out identifying exactly what it is.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

this is an unbelievable tragedy all around, death is so damn permanent!!!

Prayers to all involved are on the way!



Bob


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, that is really too bad. I think he was definitely out of line shooting like he did, and if he looked hard enough he would have saw that it was hunters. Those goose chairs are easy enough to pick out IMO. Any way it goes, it was terribly unfortunate, and my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What a nightmare! Very sad indeed!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

SKS 7.62x39-cal. rifle with open sights and no magnifying scope

Crimeny, first Wisconsin, and now SD...how many SKSes are floating around out there? Are these guns really THIS common as a hunting rifle?!?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is horrible :eyeroll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hunting is a dangerous sport and most "accidents" should not happen in the first place. Some people do some really stupid things and we have all either done it or have seen it done. We then say after the fact, if we only would have used "common sense." But, it will happen again, and again, and.....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> SKS 7.62x39-cal. rifle with open sights and no magnifying scope
> 
> Crimeny, first Wisconsin, and now SD...how many SKSes are floating around out there? Are these guns really THIS common as a hunting rifle?!?


In al honesty, yes, it is one of the more common milsurps based on availability, cartrisge and price.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> SKS 7.62x39-cal. rifle with open sights and no magnifying scope
> 
> ...how many SKSes are floating around out there? Are these guns really THIS common as a hunting rifle?!?


I've got one but I've never used it to hunt deer.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> SKS 7.62x39-cal. rifle with open sights and no magnifying scope
> 
> Crimeny, first Wisconsin, and now SD...how many SKSes are floating around out there? Are these guns really THIS common as a hunting rifle?!?


The type of weapon used is totally irrelevant, it's the user of the gun that must pull the trigger.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I can easily say it's not the guns, but stupid human acts!

*If guns kill people, matches cause arson!*


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hoosier dhr said:


> String him up! :ticked:
> They leased their land to the state, if they didnt want hunters on it w/or w/out permission the shouldnt lease it out.


Are you not a big reader? He didn't have a problem with the hunters being on the land, just thought it was a flock sitting out their eating everything. :roll:

Let the old guy off the hook, he won't do it again and I think lots of people will learn from this.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Even if they were real geese the guy was breaking the law. The guy was in a friggin' goose chair on public land, the farmer should have put two and two together and realized they were hunters.

I'd be a lot more sympathetic to the farmer if the land wasn't enrolled in a walk in program. He should have realized there was a good chance of hunters being out there.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Both those last 2 ideas are ridiculous. No, he shouldn't go to jail for the rest of his life, but no he shouldn't get a slap on the wrists either.

The fact is due to negligence he took another humans life. And did it by illegal means. If all you want to do is scare them shoot a dang shotgun in the air!!!!

I will be very dissapointed in the state of sd if charges are not filed. Should he have been doing something else illegal....drinking and driving....and took another's life he would be going to jail on manslaughter charges.

Obviously (if this report is accurate) he did not intend to kill anyone, but he did and he also show's regret. But facts are facts and just because you don't "intend" to do something doesn't mean it's ok.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The guy is old and learned his lesson along with others, what is putting him in jail for going to change?? He checked it out, didn't see any hunters, made a bad choice, if anything charge him for shooting at geese with a rifle, don't think he should go to jail for this accident.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

So if the guy that was shot was your dad or brother you would feel the same??

He killed someone from being a dumb a$$. I'm guessing he's done that before too.

So should the state allow people a one time mulligan when they are driving drunk and kill someone....give me a frickin break.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang... drinkin and drivin are way different than shooting a hi-powered rifle into a flock of geese, nearly everyone has had a few beers and then drove home. After loosing two friends to hunting accidents this year I say call it an accident, the guy has already ruined his own life what more can be done. It is a goood point how would you feel if it were your dad or brother, I'm sure they are crushed but sending a person to prison for doing something that may be illegal, but is accepted as a normal practice, won't bring anyone back or help stop other's from doing it. It is already bad enuff to make people more cautious when chasing the birds away.

He was no doubt shooting the sks because it is cheap to shoot. The poor man could probaly use a little compassion too, for in his heart he will suffer forever.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good points buckseye.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I respectfully disagree.

I am not saying life in prison or anything like that. But he did take a life and it could have been avoided. If geese are a problem shoot a shotgun in the air, i'm sure they'll fly.

And you are right. Many have had a few beers, then drove home. I think everyone knows the consequences should something happen......and none of them are good. Actions have consequences, this is something i have been trying to teach my 3 and 5 year old. Unfortunatley he will have to live with his actions the rest of his life, but it could have been avoided.

We all know accidents can happen in hunting, especially with the selfish attitude people seem to be getting. I fear it won't be too many years before we hear of someone getting shot, by accident of course, over hunting land.

It's gotta stop....i say at the minimum he never gets to own a gun again, pay some sort of restitution to the family, and possibly a few months in a minimum secrurity prison.

Most will disagree with me, but for cripes sake people go to prison in this country for bounced checks....don't tell me killing a man doesn't justify time behind bars.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Going forward I am always going to have something with blaze orange in my blind bad and wave it if anyways stops to look for too long....after hearing this story. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This was a tragic accident. But with all accidents, could have been avoided. Think of any 'accident' and you could find a way that it could have been avoided.

My heart and prayers go to all concerned.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This should have never happened in the first place. Doesn't really matter how bad the farmer feels, he did something illegal that caused another persons death. I'm sure there are lots of people in prison that feel bad for what got them there...it certainly doesn't mean they should be freed.

The problem I see with society these days is that everyone is looking for an excuse for their actions--everyone is a victim.

Buck-up and take the consequences, I say!!!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

This incident and drinking and driving are both illegal! 
No drunk thinks about killing anyone before getting in the car. I do agree that they are not really comparable in this situation.

Shooting at geese with a rifle is illegal.

I really do feel for the farmer, however what he did (and it most likely was not the first time) was illegal and you cant have laws for some and not others.

*Im sorry if my oppinions offend anyone but my feelings are mine and you cant just say your sorry when you take a life*.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I was playing the devil's advocate in my last post, I agree with most of the listed forms of punishment. I was saying the same things until it was a 14 year old boy who failed to make the right choice. It's a tough call to take away all those things and imprison someone that young. I think every person should be given the same considerations whether young or old. It's terrible for all people who are involved, it's fresh in my mind what a greiving mother looks like. I hope they are all well.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

buckeyes,
very well said.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you, exactly how I feel.



buckseye said:


> Dang... drinkin and drivin are way different than shooting a hi-powered rifle into a flock of geese, nearly everyone has had a few beers and then drove home. After loosing two friends to hunting accidents this year I say call it an accident, the guy has already ruined his own life what more can be done. It is a goood point how would you feel if it were your dad or brother, I'm sure they are crushed but sending a person to prison for doing something that may be illegal, but is accepted as a normal practice, won't bring anyone back or help stop other's from doing it. It is already bad enuff to make people more cautious when chasing the birds away.
> 
> He was no doubt shooting the sks because it is cheap to shoot. The poor man could probaly use a little compassion too, for in his heart he will suffer forever.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At a minimum his assets should be seized sold and the money put in a fund to support the family of the man he shot.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It would seem to me that Bill Janklow (spelling) broke the law by speeding through a stop sign and took someones life and he got off pretty dang easy if you ask me! :******:

And now my federal tax dollars get to pay for his screwup! :******: :******:

My condolences to the victims family for their loss.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

What a terrible thing to happen. I wish he would have just drove out in the field in the first place.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Janklow did not get off easy he recieved the same punishment that anyone else would have recieved. As far as this farmer shooting into the Dekes it's scary did you read that he has talk to other that have done the same thing. It's kinda of scary to think about. I just don't know I do think that the farmer needs some sort of punishment. Manslaughter charges should probably be charged. He did take the life of someone. I can't imagine how he feels but everyone makes mistakes and when you make mistakes you pay the consequences.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> when you make mistakes you pay the consequences.


 :withstupid:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> Janklow did not get off easy he recieved the same punishment that anyone else would have recieved.


Yeah right! :eyeroll:

Your telling me that a no name would have got off with a few months in jail? I don't think so. uke:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm bringing this back up.

Did anyone remember if there were ever any criminal charges filed against the farmer? or civil charges (wrongful death)?

Just curious as I never did hear anything the last year.

Thanks


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

fishhook said:


> So if the guy that was shot was your dad or brother you would feel the same??
> 
> He killed someone from being a dumb a$$. I'm guessing he's done that before too.
> 
> So should the state allow people a one time mulligan when they are driving drunk and kill someone....give me a frickin break.


That's why in a court of law you wouldn't be on the jury involving a family member or friend. You've made your judgement already without seeing the facts!! This was a mistake Yes a life was taken and that does Suck, but it seems he didn't shoot thinking any hunters were there. I as most all of us here, have put out spreads and conceled ourselves in way so 100 sets of eyes can't see us, while circling above. countless times I see trucks stop checking out my spread and yes I'm nervous and at times I've stood up to alert my where abouts but I think the only real crime commited here is shooting at geese with a rifle. It was a tragic accident!!

just my two pennies!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe they dropped all the serious charges from what I had heard. He will more than likely face a civil suit for wrongful death, and loose most everything he has.


----------

